# Official Words on VIP Lifetime Transfer



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Let's keep this a short, clear thread on the official policy regarding where you can purchase the box, what discounts/rebates might apply, and still get the $199 Lifetime transfer.

So if you are a TiVo employee, please post.

If you have already gotten an S3 from someplace other than TiVo.com *AND* have gotten the transfer from TiVo, please post details like price/rebates for box and what circumstances allowed you to get the transfer (ie. special exception, 'standard' policy, etc.)

If you have an S3 _already activated_, what is your experience trying to transfer Lifetime thereafter?

Thanks.

*Answers:*

1. *The Official Policy no longer requires buying from TiVo*, and TiVo has been allowing transfers for people who bought elsewhere before the policy change.

*It is not, however, advisable to count on the retail exceptions longer term.* They may only last until TiVo's own fulfillments stabilize.

2. Activating the S3 and then calling to transfer involves cancelling existing S3 service, but should be managable with some extra CSR effort within the 30 day return period. It is very likely that beyond the 30 day return period you will either not be able to Transfer at all or at least incur a cancellation penalty.

3. Your old TiVo converts to the then applicable one year monthly rate (*$19.95* at press time) once the free year is up, until you call and specifically request another arrangement.

4. If you purchased an S3 at TiVo.com, but also bought an S3 elsewhere, you will be able to either refuse shipment or send it back without any costs to you. It may be advisible to call TiVo and get permission (noted on your account) before taking such action.

TiVoPony's new Thread sheds more light on the entire issue.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317369


----------



## jmfairc (Sep 15, 2006)

Tivo would know if you got the S3 somewhere other than tivo. It clearly states that the deal is only for S3s purchased at tivo.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

But given the issues / confusion with shipping via the VIP program, some have reportedly been told that they CAN do a transfer to a retail-purchased box. Frankly, if this turns out to be true, I will be buying an S3 on Sunday, and transferring my S2 lifetime the same day.

Otherwise, I'm holding off for a while.


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

I'd like to as well, though now my local Best Buys and Circuit Citys are no longer reporting any local stock (they did a day or two ago), so it looks as though I'm screwed either way.

Brett


----------



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

My conversation with a TiVo Sales Manager at 800-292-9104. at 11:00am ET

You CANNOT transfer lifetime from an S2 to a S3 bought at a retail location.



My conversation with a TiVo customer support rep. at 877-367-8486 at 11:30am ET

You CAN transfer lifetime from an S2 to a S3 bought at a retail location.



Since I got conflicting messages from two different departments, I asked the customer service rep to transfer me to a supervisor.

I had a nice conversation with Erin, a CS supervisor. She stated the following:

1.) They cannot cancel my order from 9/12/06 since it has already been confirmed. 

2.) Once I get my DHL tracking email, I can either attempt to contact DHL and refuse shipment and my CC will correct in 5 -7 business days after the unit is returned to them. I can also accept the DHL package then contact TiVo and request a return.

3.) They are NOT allowing retail purchasers of an S3 to transfer lifetime service from an existing S2. You must purchase the exception3 from the tivo.com/vip site.

HOWEVER, Erin then put me on hold for several minutes, and stated that since I have been through so much trouble getting my unit that they would make an execption in my case  

NOTE: I was given a case number that I must reference when activating the S3 from the VIP 800 number (866) 424-8486.

Take it for what it is worth. I am still unsure if I should his the local BB that has the unit in stock, or continue to wait. I had Comcast scheduled to install my Cablecards this afternoon. I had to cancel and reschedule for a week from today (9/22).

I expressed my extreme disappointment to both Erin (maybe why I got the xfer on retail unit) and the recorded survey after the call ended.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

Kurthi said:


> My conversation with a TiVo Sales Manager at 800-292-9104. at 11:00am ET
> 
> You CANNOT transfer lifetime from an S2 to a S3 bought at a retail location.
> 
> ...


This is the same thing I had to go through yesterday and I was given a cas number and told they will do the transfer but I may need to refernce that number


----------



## deaton_69 (Dec 21, 2002)

You CAN transfer a box purchased at retail via the VIP offer. I just did it. Purchased the box at Best Buy and called the toll free number provided in the VIP offer to transfer. The service was transfered with no issues at all.


----------



## Blackforge (Feb 11, 2004)

Me too, bought my box last night at Best Buy (last one of two) and did the lifetime transfer this morning. I did have some issues though, because I temporarily activated the box because by the time I got it setup the VIP number had closed. Everything went through and I have a case number myself.

Both people I talked to were really nice and apologetic for taking so long. The second guy even asked where I bought it from. So I'm happy I guess, even if I am poorer


----------



## Granzella (Sep 13, 2006)

deaton:
When you did the transfer, Did they ask you where you bought the tivo from or did you tell them you bought the unit from a retail store?


----------



## deaton_69 (Dec 21, 2002)

Granzella:
They never asked and I never offered. They simply asked for my existing service number and asked for the new service number on S3 box. That and the Credit card number were the extent of my conversation.


----------



## lemketron (Jun 24, 2002)

deaton_69 said:


> You CAN transfer a box purchased at retail via the VIP offer. I just did it. Purchased the box at Best Buy and called the toll free number provided in the VIP offer to transfer. The service was transfered with no issues at all.


Just to add another note for those (few lucky folks) who may be eligible but not aware... Grandfathered S1 lifetime subs (purchased before 1/21/2000, as described here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=290723) are allegedly transferable (for free) to a S3 regardless of where you bought it.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

I added the case of a _previously activated S3_ having Lifetime transfered to the OP for the future.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

The official word is what's in the Terms and Conditions: Officially only Series3 units purchased directly from TiVo.com will qualify.

However, even though we're not obligated to accept retail orders for this offer, my understanding is that if you call customer support and ask for the offer, in most cases we will honor the offer.

If the Series3 unit you're trying to transfer to is already activated, then our customer support agents will not be able to help you unless the service is first canceled. (Since there's a 30-day money back guarantee, act fast and make sure you cancel within 30 days.)


----------



## jasbur (Sep 16, 2006)

Terms and conditions state:
"All terms and conditions for a 1-year prepaid subscription apply to your old DVR. At the end of 1-year, you will be automatically rolled to then-applicable monthly rate. The 1-year contract is not transferable to another party."
Isn't service free for a year on the old box? Then what terms would there be?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks Stephen!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

jasbur said:


> Terms and conditions state:
> "All terms and conditions for a 1-year prepaid subscription apply to your old DVR. At the end of 1-year, you will be automatically rolled to then-applicable monthly rate. The 1-year contract is not transferable to another party."
> Isn't service free for a year on the old box? Then what terms would there be?


Read carefully. It's a 1 year prepaid subscription. At the end of 1 year it converts to the monthly rate, whatever it is (right now it's $6.95 since you have another Tivo)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

See recent updates  reflecting TiVoStephen and question of service cost on old box after free year (3).


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I'm sure Tivo Stephen should know, but when I called in to ask this very question, a nice CSR read me her rules sheet, and it specifically stated that retail was OK. I asked her to note that she told me this on my account, which she did, and I called everywhere to find a local box. No BB or CC's in Cincy or Dayton had them, and Frys in Indy only had 2, I had them hold one and drove 2 hours (each way) to get it. I know, I was really Jonesing. Anyhoo, just called and switched my lifetime no questions asked.


----------



## GT1Boy (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info Stephen.

I called the VIP number earlier today and transferred lifetime from my Pioneer DVR-810 to my new Series 3 that I purchased from circuitcity.com. It took only 5 minutes to complete. If you know that you are going to be using your Series 3 for longer than 18 months and likely to no longer use your old lifetimed Series 2 after 12 months (or let it revert back to TiVo Basic for Pioneer or Toshiba TiVos), it's a great opportunity for new TiVo Series 3 owners to take advantage of. :up:


----------



## jtbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

While I am happy that TiVo is allowing lifetime transfers for retail, I'm NOT happy that they relented AFTER I bought one directly from them specifically because of the transfer option. Tivo's generosity to others essentially -cost- me about $100. I sure don't feel very much like a VIP...


----------



## Plinden56 (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought 2 S3's from Tivo instead of locally. Why should being a "VIP" cost me about 200 extra?


----------



## micro98 (Jan 5, 2005)

what shops are selling it locally for $100 off


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Basically if you have a 12% off coupon from Best Buy, you would save about a hundred bucks. You obviously couldn't use that at TiVo. That's what people are saying.


----------



## jtbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

Circuit City is 10% off with free shipping. Not quite $100, but very close.


----------



## micro98 (Jan 5, 2005)

is their a code for the circuit city with free shipping.


----------



## jtbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

micro98 said:


> is their a code for the circuit city with free shipping.


I used the one at http://dealmac.com/online-stores/Circuit-City-com/296/, which came up with both 10% off and free shipping in the cart. Of course, I then closed the cart and paid full price direct from TiVo instead, because that was "the only way to get a lifetime VIP transfer."


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

It would be nice if TiVo were to reduce the transfer rate for those people who purchased through the tivo.com website. I don't harbor any ill-will towards them allowing lifetime transfers on retail purchases, but there should be some equity in the process. Buying via tivo.com did not allow for coupons or extended warranties and the "VIPs" should not, in effect, be charged more than others for the same service when we followed the published rules for the lifetime transfer.


----------



## jtbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

derekcbart said:


> It would be nice if TiVo were to reduce the transfer rate for those people who purchased through the tivo.com website. I don't harbor any ill-will towards them allowing lifetime transfers on retail purchases, but there should be some equity in the process. Buying via tivo.com did not allow for coupons or extended warranties and the "VIPs" should not, in effect, be charged more than others for the same service when we followed the published rules for the lifetime transfer.


I wholeheartedly agree. No ill will here... just seeking equity for following the rules.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

TiVoStephen said:


> The official word is what's in the Terms and Conditions: Officially only Series3 units purchased directly from TiVo.com will qualify.
> However, even though we're not obligated to accept retail orders for this offer, my understanding is that if you call customer support and ask for the offer, in most cases we will honor the offer


Here's the VIP webpage description of "Terms and Conditions"...
http://www.tivo.com/2.0.3hdDvr.plt.asp
"Series3 HD DVR must be purchased through TiVo.com. DVRs purchased through retail channels are not eligible. "

I'm all for Lifetime from retail, but publish accurate information...not two sets of polices...one for those that follow rules....one for those that don't.


----------



## gbeer (Apr 14, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> If you have already gotten an S3 from someplace other than TiVo.com *AND* have gotten the transfer from TiVo, please post details like price/rebates for box and what circumstances allowed you to get the transfer (ie. special exception, 'standard' policy, etc.)


Bought mine at retail (BB) Called the VIP number and asked for the transfer from my SVR-2000. They did it no problem. 

I didn't mention where the purchase was made and they didn't ask. They did ask if I had gotten the email offer, and I replied "No but that I wouldn't have as the email address, they had on register, had been invalid for several years".


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

bought today at Best Buy, called Tivo hotline and easily got lifetime transfer


----------



## lemketron (Jun 24, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> bought today at Best Buy, called Tivo hotline and easily got lifetime transfer


Wow. As if shelling out $800 wasn't enough of a leap of faith, you're not even giving it time to make sure you (a) like S3, and (b) got a decent one?

I don't know how long the intro service lasts (it appears that mine wants to expire in about a week) but I wasn't about to transfer my lifetime service until I was convinced that I wanted to keep S3 _and_ my specific unit...

Interestingly enough, none of the HMO features (the ones that ARE supposed to work on the S3) seem to appear (even though my box is Internet-connected); I'm guessing those won't be available until after I activate service, though I couldn't find anything in the manual that explained that.


----------



## GT1Boy (Mar 23, 2004)

lemketron said:


> Interestingly enough, none of the HMO features (the ones that ARE supposed to work on the S3) seem to appear (even though my box is Internet-connected); I'm guessing those won't be available until after I activate service, though I couldn't find anything in the manual that explained that.


Yes, once you activate via the TiVo website or by calling the VIP number to transfer lifetime service, the S3 will download a service update the next time it connects for updates, and the Home Media Features (except TiVocast, TTG, and MRV) will be enabled once it reboots. At least that's what happened on mine...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Ok, we have clear evidence of what is happening.

Let's hold off until something *changes* to keep this thread easy.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Added preliminary answer about S3 returns to TiVo.com

Please post if this *changes*...

4. If you purchased an S3 at TiVo.com, but bought an S3 elsewhere, its looking like you will be able to either refuse shipment or send it back without any costs to you. Best available advice right now is to call TiVo and get permission (noted on your account) before taking such action.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

OP updated to mention TiVoPony's new Thread and resulting more definite language on (4).
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317369


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I think this post belongs over here...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4388414&&#post4388414

Weaknees' reply below. I love these guys. Replied to my email within 20 minutes. :up: 


Weaknees said:


> Greg,
> 
> Thanks for your email. We're sorry that we have not been able to follow some of the new S3 threads as closely as we'd like. You should feel free to share our email to you, if you'd like.
> 
> ...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Updated to reflect change in *official policy no longer requiring purchase at tivo.com*, and some minor tense/probability wording to reflect actual experience.

I think it is likely that the $799 price wording is irrelevent, ie. if you get an S3 for $719 at Joey's Electronics you're still _all good_.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Good catch. Now how many weeks before before the CSR's are told.


----------



## IPingUPing (Sep 29, 2002)

I hate to "Me Too" post, but it seems apropriate. I bought my TiVo from Fry's last Friday (9/15). Ran it until my free time ran out, then called Thursday evening to make the VIP switch. First rep I spoke with had to transfer me, which gave me a 45 minute wait on hold, but after that it was all done.


----------

